
Forget ideology, democracy’s newest threats come from technology and bioscience - SonicSoul
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/aug/28/ideology-liberal-democracy-technology-bioscience-yuval-harari-artificial-intelligence
======
fithisux
Misleading as always. It is simple the incompatibility between democracy and
capitalism. Science and technology are irrelevant here.

Democracy assumes people are equal and evolve equally.

Capitalism assumes that people start almost equal (== racism) and deviation
from equality is amplified due to interaction (== animal like competition,
corruption) and time evolution (== chance, results of human nature raping).

Meritocracy is a cheap excuse that hides racism and criminal insanity. If you
do not lock a pedophile into jail, he will insist that pedophilia is a right.

